# Deputy Sheriff John Street



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*John Robert Street*
George County Sheriff's Office, Mississippi

End of Watch: Tuesday, December 16, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 24
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 12/16/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff John Street was killed in a single vehicle crash on Highway 57 while responding to an accident at approximately 2:00 am.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree during his response. Other deputies were dispatched to locate him after he failed to respond to radio traffic.

Deputy Street had served as a part-time deputy with the George County Sheriff's Office for four years and also served as a full time police officer with the Lucedale Police Department. He is survived by his wife and two young children.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Dean Howell
George County Sheriff's Office
355 Cox Street
Suite B
Lucedale, MS 39452

Phone: (601) 947-4811

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22308-deputy-sheriff-john-robert-street#ixzz3M71sGAmA


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Street.


----------

